

--All You Zombies-- - vinutheraj
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E2%80%94All_You_Zombies%E2%80%94

======
mkyc
<http://ieng9.ucsd.edu/~mfedder/zombies.html> (story link, without spoiler)

Also read: <http://www.xs4all.nl/~pot/scifi/byhisbootstraps.html>

~~~
Vivtek
I've heard of _By His Bootstraps_ but it appears I had never actually read it
- thanks!

------
vinutheraj
Here's the story - <http://ieng9.ucsd.edu/~mfedder/zombies.html>

It's a real fun story exploring the peculiar paradoxes of time travel :),
where a man becomes his own father and mother and son :D !!

~~~
michaelkeenan
That could have used a spoiler warning vinutheraj.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
The entire Wikipedia article posted is a giant spoiler...

~~~
rbanffy
Folks... It's not the destination that matters, but the journey.

That said, some people would prefer to figure out what is going on by
themselves.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
I'm just pointing out that the original comment was no more of a spoiler than
the article all these comments are posting about. It would have been different
if the post was pointing to the story, and someone dropped the Wikipedia
article/spoiler in a comment there.

------
jws
Appears as Escape Pod episode 200:
<http://escapepod.org/2009/07/02/ep-200-all-you-zombies/> for people that
would rather listen than read.

------
iman
Here is the previous discussion of this at hacker news:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=328833>

------
jcsalterego
A while back I read Michio Kaku's _Hyperspace_, which makes mention of this
short story but not by name. Thanks!

------
rikthevik
Well, even if it wasn't totally original, the Futurama where Fry becomes his
own grandfather was hilarious.

------
RevRal
Ah, perfect for a lazy Saturday morning.

Thank you.

